# over-scraping?



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Stop using a metal scraper, you'll damage your base especially if you're putting a sharp edge on it.

Get a plastic one, keep that sharp, then it is impossible to overscrape.


----------



## Pow?POW! (Dec 22, 2011)

Try watching these dude. These were made by one of the members here (Snowolf) and hes super knowledgeable. :thumbsup:

Snowboard waxing part one - YouTube

Snowboard waxing part two - YouTube

and 

Snowboard waxing part three - YouTube

You can damage your board from a metal scraper as well as he explains in the video, so if its your fist time you might wanna pick up some plastic ones if you can.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

que said:


> This is only my second year boarding and i decided i was going to do my own waxing this year. I have searched a few terms and looked over a few threads but found nothing regarding my question.
> 
> As the title states, i am wondering if it is possible to over-scrape your base. I have been using a metal putty knife to do the scraping and decided the edge was a little too blunt for my liking. I took the knife to work and put a decent edge on it with the grinder. The scraper seems to work better but i wonder if it is working too well. I have put a few gouges in the board when the knife catches on some wax and digs in a little bit but back to my original question. I have noticed on some of the scrapes i see a little bit of black in the wax. it seems to happen when i go over the black lettering on my base. It doesnt seem to be damaging anything because after i buff it with the S.O.S pad everything looks cool.
> 
> Does anyone else ever see any colored material in their scraped wax and am i scraping it too much and damaging my board? I am keeping the scraper very flat with the exception of when it occasionally catches. Sorry for the question but i am paranoid when it comes to these things...especially when i pay good money for my equipment.


With a plastic scraper, it is impossible to over-scrape (usually you give up before you are even "done").

Using a random piece of garage equipment, your results may vary...


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

not to mention that you SHARPENED an already too sharp metal scraper.

Though seeing color in your wax is not always an issue. when my boards are new they to bleed color from the graphics into the wax. thats probably normal.


----------



## que (Feb 27, 2011)

Sweet. Thanks for the answers. I am going to get a plastic scraper so i can breathe easier.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

unless you are riding fresh, you can do a really half assed job scraping and the mtn will do the rest for you. all we have had here in CO is manmade so far, so i leave alot of the "peanut butter" on and just let the abrasive snow do the work.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> unless you are riding fresh, you can do a really half assed job scraping and the mtn will do the rest for you. all we have had here in CO is manmade so far, so i leave alot of the "peanut butter" on and just let the abrasive snow do the work.


Same here. I leave some extra wax on just to make it last longer. I might go a hair slower when the wax is thick but I'm not trying to win races or anything. I go plenty fast for my liking even without the most "perfect" wax job.

I use a metal scraper with rounded corners so as not to gouge the board. It's a paint edger from Home Depot.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Its important to scrape really well when you skin so the wax doesn't come off on the glue. I'd imagine your not there yet sooo nevermind.


----------



## que (Feb 27, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> As long as you are keeping the scraper flat and not gouging the base with a corner, you really can`t "over scrape" Sometimes the angle you use will catch on a deposit of wax and cause a chatter that leaves lines on the base. I have had this happen as well but in every case, it is only in the wax, not the actual Ptex base.
> 
> As for the black, sometimes this can be from the additives in the wax carbonizing from the heat when you are spreading the wax with the iron. Sometimes it can also be Ptex "hair" small shavings on the surface of the base from normal wear of riding. Nothing to get too worried about.


Those are the exact things i wanted to know. I have got the chatter lines from when the scraper catches occasionally and sticks upright. I was wondering if it was just the wax leaving the lines or really damage to the board. Nonetheless i bought a plastic scraper at the shop yesterday so i guess i have multiple options now.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

que said:


> Those are the exact things i wanted to know. I have got the chatter lines from when the scraper catches occasionally and sticks upright. I was wondering if it was just the wax leaving the lines or really damage to the board. Nonetheless i bought a plastic scraper at the shop yesterday so i guess i have multiple options now.


If I get hung up while scraping and get those chatter lines, I'll hold the scraper at a 45 degree angle on the next pass so it shears better (not 45 degrees from flat towards upright, but rotated 45 degrees in the direction of travel -- like an angled guillotine blade).


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

que said:


> Those are the exact things i wanted to know. I have got the chatter lines from when the scraper catches occasionally and sticks upright. I was wondering if it was just the wax leaving the lines or really damage to the board. Nonetheless i bought a plastic scraper at the shop yesterday so i guess i have multiple options now.


You will get frustrated with that and go right back to the metal scraper. Just round off the corners of your metal scraper.


----------

